# ONR shopping list



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello 

I have recently taken interest in washing my own car as cleaning gets neglected when taken the the local "hand car wash". I live in a flat and have no access to a hose so ONR appears to be a good option. 

I have read the FAQ and some threads about ONR and trying to put compile a list of items I need. So far I have come up with:

ONR solution 
QD spray 
Bucket 
B&Q grout sponges
MF towels 
Pressure sprayer 
Detail brushes
Anything else? 

I guess I could use the left over ONR solution for the wheels but what do ONR users use for door shuts, boot and bonnet crevices? Likewise wheel arches? 

Any advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

ONR can be used as a QD so you wont need a separate QD

Wheel arches - you could use ONR but I think you'll need something stronger the Citrus Pre wash (just my opinion)


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been using ONR for a couple of months now. With regards to your sponges, there are 2 different sorts in B&Q. One like this










With sort of curved edges. And then one like this










With very square corners. I have just used the second type for the first time yesterday and I have to say it released the dirt back into the bucket 10 times better than the first sort. So my advice is to try and get that one, they were 98p each.

As for the rest, I agree that ONR can be used as a QD just fine. I have a bit of Z6 to use up so I use that as well at the moment, but I wouldn't go out and buy one just for that imo. I use the ONR solution for my wheels but they are wells sealed with Gtechniq C5, so they come up quite easily.

Remember the added benefit of this is it is quicker and simpler once you get the hang of it. Much less to get out each time you want to wash the car and much less time to achieve everything. I can do a decent job in around 40 minutes now and I still can easily get quicker than that (if I remember to keep dwelling one panel ahead of me would be good!). Don't make a simple process more complicated by adding more things in that you don't need.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

My list would be;

- ONR (either 32oz or US Gallon bottle, don't bother with the small one)
- Noodle mitt (I use a cheap kent or carplan one prefer them over the grout sponge)
- MF cloths (also a few cheapish ones that you don't mind getting filthy)
- Drying towel
- Bucket (white/light/clear is great to see how the solution holds the dirt)
- Spray bottle (1.5L pump sprayer is about enough for prespray)

Not sure why you mentioned a QD. But if you're after a LSP/Wax, I can highly recommend Optimum Car Wax. Obscenely easy to apply, even if car is still a bit damp, and does a grand job  I'm sure others may step in and recommend Sonax BSD, but I do genuinely prefer the Optimum over it. 

The reason I mentioned cheap MF cloths, is that they, with ONR, are surprisingly good for cleaning wheels and I've also taken to soaking one or two in the bucket and using it to wipe off the thicker dirt that accumulates around the bottom of the car and them putting them to one side before I "wash the car" with the mitt. 

You should be able to get around the full car with one or 2 folded cloths and by discarding them immediately, you don't introduce the worst of the dirt into your bucket for the rest of the wash.

Wheel arches. I'd invest in something like a citrus spray or Surfex/G101 apc to put in another spray bottle and do them at a coin op jet wash


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

noobie said:


> Hello
> 
> I guess I could use the left over ONR solution for the wheels but what do ONR users use for door shuts, boot and bonnet crevices? Likewise wheel arches?
> 
> Any advice appreciated. Thanks


I have only just done my 2nd ONR wash so others may have better advice.

For the door shuts and around the hood etc I have just been using the sprayer and a sponge to wipe around them. Same rules apply to doing the paintwork keep an eye on your wash media and make sure you are not dragging dirt and you will be sound.

For the wheel arches mine haven't been to crudded up so a spray with ONR and a wipe over with a wheel brush was all that is needed to clean them up, a degreaser like Shakey has suggested would probably be a good shout.

I would probably add a tar remover to the list just try to make sure it is one of the least aggressive ones as not to strip your wax. Its always good to have on hand. I have some TRIX on order but I suspect that would be to strong to use on a regular basis.

For the QD I have been using FK #425 gives a nice sheen after washing and helps as a drying aid with a side effect of adding a small layer of protection.

Oh and check out Amazon UK for MF towels 6x for £4.49 and they are the 80/20 blend with a medium pile.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

m1pui said:


> My list would be;
> 
> - ONR (either 32oz or US Gallon bottle, don't bother with the small one)
> - Noodle mitt (I use a cheap kent or carplan one prefer them over the grout sponge)
> ...


Mines exactly the same. The kent noodle mitts are great for £4. 
I've just purchased a jd natural sponge which may replace my noodle mitt.
I use sonax bsd but OCW is also quality :thumb:

For wheel arches I used diluted apc 10:1 and agitate with my wheel woolies.

I Also use the mf for the filthy lower parts of the door as recommended by m1pui


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For me, at this time of year, with mud and muck everywhere you can't get away without PW'ing your wheel arches down. I don't like to leave mud sat in there for any length of time especially with grit and salt on the roads too. Whilst the PW is out then I also PW the wheels too and then agitate with wheel Woolies or EZ brush.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. Marve, thanks. I'll keep an eye out for that. 

m1pui-are you/were you ever on TalkAudio by the same username? Thanks for your post. What sort of drying towel are you suggesting? I mentioned a QD because I saw it in the video by bigpike and thought it was part of ONR. If using ONR as QD, would mix ratio should be used? I have been looking for spray bottles but some of them are really expensive. Any suggestions where I can get some for reasonable money. 

I will get APC for wheel arches and maybe door shuts too or may use ONR for that with a brush. 

Wheels, probably use ONR for that too. 

Have I missed anything? 

Thanks


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

noobie said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Marve, thanks. I'll keep an eye out for that.
> 
> m1pui-are you/were you ever on TalkAudio by the same username? Thanks for your post.


Yeah I still am there :thumb:

I've accrued a few towels over time. Mainly use a Dodo Orange Plush, but also have a Kent towel (kent products are usually on 3 for 2 at b&q or cheap at Asda), Dodo Basics of Bling and an unbranded blue one that most traders sell under their own name.

I think the ratio for QD is 32:1. I've never used it as a QD myself though.

For ONR, you don't necessarily need any fancy bottles as it's not harsh in seals/triggers

I've had one of these for a couple of years that I use for ONR pre-spray
http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garde...Blue-Pressure-Sprayer-12698585?skuId=13219290

If you're after trigger spray bottles, again b&q, Wilkinsons or supermarkets often sell them, or order a few when you're making an order.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autosmart-600ml-dilution-bottle-and-spray-headx3.php?cPath=65

A few people even save empty household cleaner spray bottles and reuse them.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You can use ONR for wheel cleaning without any problems






The Optimum Power Clean (APC) might also be worth considering, it is not cheap but works well with ONR and can be useful for when you need something stronger than a shampoo.






As good as ONR is, it is not a miracle product, sometimes you may need a dedicated wheel cleaner.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I forgot to mention wheels. But yes, I agree with Lowe. ONR & a MF Cloth (another reason for cheapish ones) or brush make decent work at cleaning them if it's just general grime and dirty faces, but you can't beat a good wheel cleaner to eat through the baked on stuff.

That's another one I tend to do at the coin-op wash if they're particularly bad.

Not that it makes a big difference, but my mitt that I use is a Triplewax one (http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/45041/triplewax-microfibre-wash-mitt) which are £3.00 from Morissons. Have to admit, I prefer to hold them like a sponge, rather than stick my hand inside them.

The colour isn't always yellow, but these are pretty much as the Kent towel's look like if you're having a nose around Asda/B&Q for them.
Kent Q6100 Extra Large Microfibre Drying Towel: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Brushes you mention in the first post too. Have a look in Asda. They have some pretty decent ones for a couple of quid (this and a couple of others http://groceries.asda.com/asda-webstore/landing/home.shtml#!product/910000931266). Toilet brushes are apparently good for wheel cleaning too!


----------

